# 942 dropping adult timers



## davemanfl (May 8, 2005)

Here is my prob. If i sched a adult timer like 2 hrs away it works perfectly. But if i sched. it 12hrs away it does not fire at all and there is no history of the timer. All other timers work perfectly the only issue is the adult timers. Is anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Are you on a monthly subscription, or ordering it PPV? Schedule from the guide, or manually? Which channel(s), or does it happen with all of them?


----------



## davemanfl (May 8, 2005)

Monthly sub ch 495 and 496 Sched from guide.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I'll look into it, davemanfl.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I had the same thing happen to me when I subscribed to ETC clips. I would set up timers and they would appear in the schedule and then they would disappear the next day . I found that if I set up manual timers for blocks of recordings I would get them. Individually the timers from the guide wouldn't always record.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Confirmed on mine as well - I set 4 timers to fire overnight tonight this morning. Put the 942 into standby this afternoon, and now tonight, the timers I had set this morning are no longer there. Reporting now.


----------



## MrC (Jun 6, 2005)

"Uh, honey... I swear, I had to record the porn for ... uh ... research. Yeah, that's it. Research!".


----------



## davemanfl (May 8, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Confirmed on mine as well - I set 4 timers to fire overnight tonight this morning. Put the 942 into standby this afternoon, and now tonight, the timers I had set this morning are no longer there. Reporting now.


Mark,
Are you going to talk to John about this issue?

When i talked to dish about the issue they where no help. Actually acused me of not be able to set up timers correctly. Nice way to treat a $150.00 month customer.


----------



## davemanfl (May 8, 2005)

Also when i had my 522 it did the same thing.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_"Uh, honey... I swear, I had to record the porn for ... uh ... research. Yeah, that's it. Research!". _

:lol: I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

davemanfl said:


> Mark,
> Are you going to talk to John about this issue?
> 
> When i talked to dish about the issue they where no help. Actually acused me of not be able to set up timers correctly. Nice way to treat a $150.00 month customer.


Not sure which "John" you're referring to. I reported it to the person that is in charge of the 942 project at Dish.


----------



## davemanfl (May 8, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Not sure which "John" you're referring to. I reported it to the person that is in charge of the 942 project at Dish.


I have spoken to Someone named John at dish said he was envolved with the 942 engineering.


----------



## davemanfl (May 8, 2005)

Mark,

Any news on this issue?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yes, this one will be fixed in the next release. Unfortunately, that's a few weeks off yet.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Mark the same issue is also on the 522.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yes it is, and has already been mentioned by Dave, above. It's been fixed on the 522 as well, which will show up in the next version of the software for that receiver as well.


----------



## davemanfl (May 8, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Yes it is, and has already been mentioned by Dave, above. It's been fixed on the 522 as well, which will show up in the next version of the software for that receiver as well.


Mark,

What do they say the issue is ?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

It's a bug in the software.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Sell it to red staters and call it a "feature"!


----------

